

Ask HN: How is HN made? - mckn


======
mooism2
That's a vague question. Can you be more specific?

------
mckn
I am no expert, but from what I can tell HN is written with js. How does HN
work? mysql to manage the data? php involved?

~~~
eof
<https://github.com/nex3/arc/blob/master/news.arc>

~~~
mckn
thank you

